# Yeast and Fibro



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Had to go to the ob-gyn last week for an out of control yeast infection. I had been on antibotics for an upper respiratory infection and then bronchitis about a month ago. While taking the antibiotics (800 mg of Biaxin twice a day) I took 3 of the Diflucan pills. I get a yeast infection by taking 1 antibiotic, so after two 10 day courses I was in major pain. I get severe abdominal pain with the yeast. Anyway, my doc says she sees a number of patients with fibro and that they tend to have more problems with yeast. Anyone else have this problem and what do you do. I was so bad this time I even got thrush in my mouth for the first time. And don't say eat yogurt...I can't stand the stuff and have to stay away from dairy anyway. The problem has gotten so bad that I have been "ravaged by yeast" and am having blood vessels rupture on the vaginal wall because it is becoming so thin. I am only 45 with a uterine hysterectomy and tests show that the ovaries are still firing.Paige


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Paige. I had a lot of trouble with yeast a few years ago. I had been prescibed Amoxicillin once a day for well over a year for my adult-oncet acne. My problem was intestinal yeast. I had a lot of bloating and abdominal discomfort for a few years and later I began frequent cramping soft-stooling dumping episodes every 2-3 days. I then devoloped proctalgia faux. My GP, GI, and Gyno doc. could not diagnose it. I even went to a GI-specialist in a large city nearby, and he didn't even come up with the diagnosis. Also, I had a hysterctomy for endometriosis, thinking that was the problem. My post-op visit, I knew I it hurt down there, but did not have the drainage or odor one usually has. Seems the antibiotic I was still on masked the symptoms. He scraped it off my vaginal wall and showed it to me. By that time I had been doing some research, and decided to take myself off the antibiotic after hearing that the antibiotics had masked the symptoms, and that I indeed hand an infection. Unfortunately the Gyno only ordered a local/topical cream post douching with a prescribed solution. It took care of my vag symptoms, but later, the stooling came back with a vengence. I went to a quack integrative medicine guy who was really a psychiatrist and I dumped him when I was on my third visit and he hadn't ordered anything but was encouraging me to do his $3.000 Chelation therapy that wasn't covered by insurance. The GI specialist I mentioned before was going to order another antibiotic, but I preferred to get a second opinion, and besides that he told me that maybe if I were a happier person, I wouldn't be having these problems. Then, I decided to go to an Allergist specialist that tested for food/chemical sensitivities. He was the one that detected the sensitivities to many molds, and the additives of citric acid, benzoic acid and whey. He also put me on Diflucan, one 100mg tab, twice wkly. That was a few years ago, and I am still on it, except I only require one tab a week and it seems to keep the stooling in check, and thus the proctalgia. I have to limit my sugars, and stay away from things with the additives in. That has been most helpful in managing it. He also ordered antigen drops supposedly to keep my allergies in check. I am still unsure if these help though and mainly just do the avoidance. What you mentioned about the blood vessels intrigues me a little. I don't know if I have that problem there, but I do have quite a number of small red blood filled areas on my body that my dermatoligist said were from capillaries bursting. I take pro-biotics on a pretty regular basis now like Acidophilis/Bifidis products too. Can I ask if you had IBS before this and if you were C or D?


----------



## IMCBSHYGIRL (Aug 25, 2002)

Paige,I am on methadone and I recently (since I started taking methadone) have come down with a very painful mouth, burning in my tongue and my inside of my lip upper and lower. white spots and it hurts to eat, and even drink. what are your symptoms? my family phys. gave me some liquid to swish called nystatin susp, what did u use to get rid of it and was it for sure thrush. thats what my dr thinks it is... this is my 2nd bout in 3 wks.i'd appreciate a response.. please email me at imcbshygrl4###aol.com and in subject line, put thrush or something so i won't delete it..thanks.. and hope you feel better.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

While real organic plain yogurt is the best source of necessary probiotics, you could try refrigerated probiotics so the probiotics will still enter your body in the necessary live form.Using probiotics from a room temp store shelf won't do much good as the organisms die at warmer temps.For thrush you might want to use one of those tooth pastes you find at a whole foods marketor health food store that has Myrrh and/or TeaTree. Both these substances are anti fungal and antibacterial with low low side effects and low interactions that cause problems.Actually while battling yeast you might want to get some good grade Tea Tree bath and body products because so many of those yeasty toxins do escape through the skin. So it's important to pay attention to the care of your skin too.And then there's diet. Watch out for the yeast products.Bread, Those yummy YEAST ROLLS, Pizza crust, The big fluffy bready type of pizza crust, beer, alcohol,mushrooms, SUGAR....yeast loves a sugary diet because that's some of it's favorite stuff to grow in.I also make it a point to avoid anything with soy or soy additives.Just a few thoughts.Kamie


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I have had all of the allergy testing. The shots just make me worse so I battle that out by myself. I did have IBS before the bleeding problem, but haven't had any major problems in over a year from it. I have everything: B, C, D, G, PPaige


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Paige,Sorry you are having all those problems. I have learned that not all allergists are alike. Mine did scratch, blood, and a very speicialized double-blinded sublingual allergen testing. Unfortunately these doctors are few and far between. He also treated my intestinal yeast infection, which most doctors don't believe in. I use the refrigerated PB-8 acidophylis, so I do agree with karnie on that one too. It might be worth a try. Staying away from soda, coffee, alcohol, fruity beverages that aren't 100% made from fruit, along with citrus fruits in general, tomatoes and many packaged fruity and potato items has helped me a lot too. Most of these items contain citric acid.This diet is also commonly recommended for people who have ulcerative colitis and crohn's disease. Even though I was not diagnosed with either of these, like one doctor that I mentioned over on the book board one time, it seems to help many people with IBS too.Hope things get better with you soon.UnM


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info.I have had blood allegy test, back scratch test and the test where they inject the allergen just under the skin. Blood tests say that I am allergic to mold, citric acid and a couple of other things. The back scratch test has shown everything from nothing to the last test, a year ago, that said I was allergic to grass. The injection test I had a reaction to everything. With an immune system run amok the results vary from day to day. I had no results from doing shots from the blood test. The shots from the injection testing made me sicker than a dog. They had to dilute them and seperate them into two different shots. And then three and then four. At five I said no more. The shots just continued to isolate and worsen by allergy. So now I have chronic sinus infections, bronchitus and a niggling cough that never goes away.I will try the acidophylis and I am going to ask the doc for a monthly dose of Diflucan.Paige


----------

